# New Sob's And Darn Proud Of It :-)



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

after much debate to go trailer or fiver...spend lots and lots and lots or only lots







, we went with a Cougar trailer. At first I was totally freaked out by the length but after much reassurance from Outbacker peeps with long trailers assuring me our truck and hitch are just fine , my mind was put at ease.I tend to over worry, yep a freak I am. Yes, we know we won't fit in some places but the places we do fit will be fun!

So the following is a link to the exact trailer we got, including the Auburn interior...the only one I liked by the way. We did not buy from this place , it was just the only site I could find with pictures of our color. No, we did not pay that price either. I worked and worked and worked to get the best price I could and if you must know it was $27,500. We could have saved a little by going to Lakeshore but we don't have the time to go get one. Shipping one would have made the price close to the same so it made sense to stay local. Also, the dang thing is made in Pendleton, Or., about an hour from my house







.

So here is the link of the trailer, not the dealer, just the trailer. If link doesn't work you may have to tweak it?







Hope one of them works. There is a counter top extender with mine not shown here. We are adding 2 fantastic fans and covers.

My link

My link

My only dislikes are: no hard door for bunk room and Rick wanted a regular shower. It was give and take.

I love the u shape dinette. Outside entrance to bathroom for stops and when someone is wet or muddy they can strip without getting whole trailer wet or dirty. The ginormous slide gives floor space. Didn't care if it had outdoor kitchen but Rick wanted it...don't really know why. I would have preferred that to be storage space. Fridge is tiny but will hold a few supplies anyway. Back bumper has bike rack. Trailer already set up for satellite connection. Love love love the ginormous wardrobe in the bunk room and that it is it's own slide. Removable cub couch great when grandaughter going along...will give her lots of floor space to play (really excited about that).Removing one couch makes great space for dog beds...really looking forward to that. When Rick is watching stupid boy stuff (haha) on tv , I have a place to go watch my own. Love the day night shades, never had them before. The windows at both ends of slide was a must,the light inside is amazing! love the ambience in the day when night shades are down...kinda cool if you want to just kick back and hibernate . Ledge in master bedroom has lid for laundry drop ..that will be cool! we always threw dirty stuff into a bag in the shower. TV swivels to become bedroom tv with a mirror on other side.. Bathroom has closet with shelves. Outside speakers. Bike rack on back. The interior color I love love love. Sofa is short but very comfy, it has air bed...I hear they are a pain so probably won't use. Impossible to find everything you want in a trailer so I didn't get it all. I would like more counter space but I made do in the Outback. The big slide sure opens up the inside, I think I am going to rather enjoy that  Stereo with cd and mp3 connector. Two tv's come with it.

I have to learn how to be an SOB but can I still do the wild Outbacker wave when I see one?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats Doxie!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow you're and SOB now. I think you should take it camping to Maryhill SP in lets say the end of July. Congratulations to you guys looks like a great trailer.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, my dear, you already know, but I'll say it here too. Welcome to the ranks of us Cougar owners. You will love it!! But, wow, you will definitely dwarf our little 24 footer!! That's okay!! We will somehow try to get together this year!!

Congrats!!!

Kelly


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Congrats Doxie!! Love the kids room/man cave, we have been eyeballing those floorplans for a while now as well. However, our girls alway bring their boyfriends and the 4 bunks are still full. Enjoy your SOB!! ---Mike


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Any particular reason for selecting this SOB over the similar Outback 312BH. Features color etc.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice, we almost bought this same model, but liked the outdoor kitchen on the 312. I think I like the bunkhouse a little more in the cougar than the outback. Enjoy


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mmblantz said:


> Congrats Doxie!! Love the kids room/man cave, we have been eyeballing those floorplans for a while now as well. However, our girls alway bring their boyfriends and the 4 bunks are still full. Enjoy your SOB!! ---Mike


the bunk floor space and wardrobe were important to me! the outside bathroom entrance is just darn handy! it's all give and take.What do I regret the most not getting? Bigger sofa, but we will make do ;-)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Any particular reason for selecting this SOB over the similar Outback 312BH. Features color etc.


bunk floor space with easy to remove cub couch and set it up on a bunk . Top bunk extends onto other top bunk for really tall person if needed. Cub couch simply unfolds for more sleeping. Slide has windows at both end. In my old age I have become a light hog but yet if want to hibernate the night shades down make really nice ambience.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats........Doxie no longer owns and Outback. You might as well shut down the site.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Congratulations you SOB.... I've always wanted to type that!...









I mean it in a nice way....lol


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> Congrats........Doxie no longer owns and Outback. You might as well shut down the site.


um-duh!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CdnOutback said:


> Congratulations you SOB.... I've always wanted to type that!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> Congrats........Doxie no longer owns and Outback. You might as well shut down the site.


um-duh!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

silliest of things I am excited about in new trailer: removing cub couch in bunk room opens up the floor space and I can put the dog pen in there when we need to leave dogs unattended. We are bringing my grand dog to the spring rally and he must be in doggie jail when we are not in there with him.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new trailer!!!! Looks like a beauty!


----------

